# What song do you think embody s your latest army



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I'm starting black templars so this kind of ringed a bell with me.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

For my world eaters army, it has to be Bloodshed by Amon Amarath


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

for my berzerkers, it has to be Bolt Thrower's World Eaters, (the live version that actually sounds ok)... then again, the song is all about them anyway right?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

hmm either






or


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Why does heavy metal music (and all genres related) seem to be so prevalent in 40k fans? That genre always seems to drown out anything else when I look at these forums. 

For some arbitrary reasons this is the song that currently represents my tyranids because I say so.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

When i spent the 900 to buy my army from the shop this song was playing on someones laptop. whenever i paint or assemble my stuff i find myself humming this song.


----------



## Tossy (Apr 7, 2008)

I understand feuer frei, but why du hast? I seriously don't get it.

I like Rammstein too but I wouldn't say Mann Gegen Mann embodies my army, I like Mann Gegen Mann but I would not say my orks would march to a song about gay love... maybe my Eldar would though.

I don't mean to step on your toes or anything, I'm just curious as to the justification.

Chic 'n' stu is mine. My orks are random and so is it


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Tossy said:


> I understand feuer frei, but why du hast? I seriously don't get it.


...:headbutt::headbutt: I apologise Du Hast wasn't suppose to be the song in that video I was on autopilot and typed in the name of the song I was listening too that was suppose to be Amerika


----------



## Tossy (Apr 7, 2008)

fairy nuff. I do that stuff all the time


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah I guess play on words about German wedding vows doesn't really work for warhammer xD


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

This one?






OR

maybe this one?







OBGOG


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

On second thought this is the song i listen to durring the paint job. I was watching Flight of the Conchords.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Most of my squads are named after rappers, and when not watching films, i tend to listen to hip-hop when i'm painting. So i'm going to go with this:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I have always had this mental picture of the slow, inexorable, grinding advance of the Death Guard being accompanied by something like this:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

disturbed- get psycho 
my army are mercenaries from different chapters, and no matter what they always beat things to death even when shooting makes more sense


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> this
> 
> YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance


Excelent! Great choice! Now all we have to do is teach our minis to dance like that.... can work best with SoBs or Daemonettes! :laugh:


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

How do orks in anyway remind people of Cannibal corpse... 

I think some people are just trying to post the heaviest song and not thinking it through completely.

I Can definitely see Plague marines driving forwards to Svart's link. But Orks? Really? 

EDIT: Infact Svart's really nails Plague marines. Good find ;o
Is that a personal favourite Svart? or just from looking?

And the same, i can see Berserkers moving to rampant heavy metal. But realllllly i can't see Orks to Cannibal Corpse. Wolves to Rammstein is ... feasible, as Rammstein are quite Bright in terms of metal. 

For my Khorne, despite ranting about people just playing metal; What else is there really? I'd say






As of about *00:45* in.

Maybe this one with the Introduction; The Berserkers emerge on the Horizon... They stand there... Waiting... Cursing... Screaming the name of Khorne.. Waiting...

Khârn's war speach at *00:54*... Builds up...

Build up continues... Berserkers on tipping point... 

*1:27* The Scum loyalists scream back their own cries for the Emperor

*1:43* CHARGE.






_BFTBG._


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Death Company Screaming Blood Curdling Rage As They Charge Into Battle...
I think this covers it pretty well





 
And this is a good one for IG





 
And heres a good one for 40k as a whole





 
One for the Inqusition





 
Yes i like The Berserker. A Lot :biggrin:
Screaming death grind eat your spleen music is real good!!

SGMAlice


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

My Desert Raiders are best embodied by:






As they are very dogmatic in the worship of the Aba Aba Mushira, the Emperor.

(This is not meant to start a discussion on any religion as that would be against the forum rules but even as a non-muslim I find this song haunting beautiful & powerful)


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, people are entitled to their own opinion. Thats what I listen to. Some people might imagine orks as stooges or something. I liken them more to the grim Black Slayer Tribe. Running across a gore filled field, stained red with the blood of their victims, axes in hand, slamming into the enemy then bathing in their blood and entrails. Its not Black Eyed Peas, Lady Gaga (Even though she wore a meat dress), Green Day, or Kanye. 

OBGOG


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

But this thread is about music that embodies your army, not about your opinion, or what music you listen to.

Orks are not insane slaughtering machines. They're swarms of stupid malformed idiots. You can't tell me i'm wrong.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

ROT said:


> Is that a personal favourite Svart? or just from looking?


Ohh, personal favourite for sure, I've been a fan of the mighty Frost for years; in fact since just around the time the 'To Mega Therion' album, for which that track is the intro, came out.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Row your boat for DE


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Safety Dance by Men without hats


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Been playing vs BA a lot so: _We Brought the Angels Down_ by Jorn Lande


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

For my Ulthwe, it has to be "O Fortuna" from Carmina Burana by Carl Orff.

For my Space Wolves it has to be "The Wait" by Killing Joke.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Love Song for a Vampire from Annie Lenox, for my new BA Army. I can picture a slow motion Death Company assault with this song in the background:grin:


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

For the Glorious Black Legion, it can be none other than this:






For my daemons, incorporating some Slaanesh and Tzeentch, this is most fitting:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I bring my iPod and a little speaker system to games and when my Space Sharks win I play the _Jaws_ theme. :biggrin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

only one is suitable for my armoured company





and for my Armanian Navy
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=EUjifw2p8ys&feature=related


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

For my Chaos army it would be 'Instruments of Destruction' by Vince Dicola


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

For my IG, probably the Soviet March from C&C: Red Alert 3. Especially Vostroyans/Valhallans.

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My Merc CSM's always seemed to fit with the following songs.

Sabaton: Panzer Battalion
SOAD: Revenga, Deer Dance.
Rammstien: Engel, Der Meister


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I would have to say for my space marines it would have to go with Rebal Riot from Dope Stars Inc. : 




And my new guard army it would be Invincible from Emperor: Battle for Dune : 




Mind you my Marines are neither for or against the Imperium or Chaos, they just hate both :biggrin: and that sort goes with my guard.


----------



## lsarofeen (Jul 19, 2010)

~ Sands of Rydeen; Codex Space Marines ~


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

for my renegade tau


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

My Tyranids at the moment:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Necrons are doing this at the moment, still unbeaten for the whole year so far:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

my plague marine army


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I like that tune for my drop company, whether it reminds me of them i'm not entirely sure, that or probably Mein Herz Brennt by Rammstein.





I love (not literally) the spartans, my army will in some way be name around them and thought this video was cool.


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Working on Word Bearers at the moment so..






something about the lyrics of "Time to bring the fire down.. and permanently fill this hollow"


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

darklove said:


> Necrons are doing this at the moment, still unbeaten for the whole year so far:
> 
> YouTube - Jorn - Duke Of Love


If only this piece was in A minor Key.

Got the right pace, sorta feel of awakening, but it's a good awakening, SO it feels more like some kinda Space Marine piece...

But it's nearly perfect for Necrons! Just needs to be a little darker! 

Good song either way :biggrin:


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

My Guard army


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a brilliant one Lucien, +rep for that.

Love it when people are hitting the nail on the head with the music for Armies.

Trying to think of something for BA... Obviously it's gotta be hitting 160BPM with BA being incredibly fast! :wink:

Any ideas?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

ROT said:


> Obviously it's gotta be hitting 160BPM with BA being incredibly fast! :wink:
> 
> Any ideas?


How about Morbid Angel's magnificent 'Blood On My Hands'...? Couldn't find a YT link for the (slightly clearer) studio version but here's a live one:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Preface: I have an Eldar army that is all Wraithguard and Wraithlords. It is insane at 1.5k. they just plod towards the enemy, almost impossible to kill. At 12" they open fire = win!

This is the music for my Eldar army:


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> How about Morbid Angel's magnificent 'Blood On My Hands'...? Couldn't find a YT link for the (slightly clearer) studio version but here's a live one:
> 
> Blood On My Hands


Nooo nooo, too harsh and unrefined. I would be more inclined to look for something that suits more their character than some ingame abilities (so no speed metal, or death metal )

For Spess Vikings, anything from Amon Amarth or Korpiklaani suits great, for example Twilight of the Thunder God or Let's Drink or Vakirauta or Vodka etc.






For Spess Vamps, I'd go with a song that combines their curse, their love for art, rennaisance, angelic and religious motifs with a sprinkle of gothic. Probably more of a choir than metal...still haven't found the best one, though.

I've recently stumbled upon this - it's nice and starts out very innocent, perfect for those who slowly trade their red colour for black...

It is a little heavier on the gothic side, but still. Also ignore the pics, some of them are a little over the top:scratchhead:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Very funny, I know most of those guys! I used to hang with a lot of the Finnish metal bands when I lived in Helsinki and Tampere, crazy guys  Finntroll and Ensiferum do some good 'Viking' or 'Heroic Folk Metal'.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

For my beloved Black Templars, Remorse is for the dead, By Lamb Of God. It fits nicely, its got the dark tone, progressive, powerful and it also fits the theme as well!!






And for my newly started dark eldar (No you douche bags, i started them before the news, January in fact!!) I love listening to Entrance Of The Conflagration, I really dont know why, but I do...






And last but not least!! For my Pirate Grots: Keelhauled by Alestorm, it just fits perfectly with the quarrelsome grots!!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

For the Space Wolves






I'm sorry but I have to post this for making me laugh so hard


----------

